# Going to butlins next week...



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Wondered if anyone knows if the accommodation has a cafetiere in it? I've tried to find out, but drawing a blank.

I'm getting an aeropress, but not until November (birthday).

Cheers!

Anton


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Which one are you heading to?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good point! Skeg.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Doubtful


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

It says on the website "coffee making facilities."

I suspect that's a kettle...


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

This IS a wind-up isn't it?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm trying to sort out what I need to pack. I suspect I'll not be popular if I pack an espresso machine/grinder...


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

V60s are £5 or so, that could keep you going!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

anton78 said:


> I'm trying to sort out what I need to pack. I suspect I'll not be popular if I pack an espresso machine/grinder...


All your gonna need is some spray to kill bugs and such..something to kill yourself with when you see your accomodation (I suggest a small Pistol) and something to pass the time while your waiting for the holiday to end....I can only suggest intravenous propofol for the duration of your stay.

If ur taking the full meal package, a healthy supply of Immodium and a few sick bags are helpful.

I went to the Butlins in Bognor with my kids one year.....was really living the dream!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you an ambassador for Butlins then, Dave?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

anton78 said:


> Wondered if anyone knows if the accommodation has a cafetiere in it? I've tried to find out, but drawing a blank.
> 
> I'm getting an aeropress, but not until November (birthday).
> 
> ...


i would say NO!! you will probably have 3x little sachets of coffee flavoured granules called "nescafe" Id ask the boss if you could have your aeropress early??


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Burnzy said:


> i would say NO!! you will probably have 3x little sachets of coffee flavoured granules called "nescafe" Id ask the boss if you could have your aeropress early??


This is what I'm afraid of! I was working at a hotel earlier this year when they provided the above (although I don't even think they ran to nescafe). I tried it out of sheer morbid curiosity. Oh my days...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Skegness butlins has and a lot of money spent on it since the war Dave , it's not quite the same experience it was in the 50's ....

There is a ton of stuff for kids to do there ,


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Skegness butlins has and a lot of money spent on it since the war Dave , it's not quite the same experience it was in the 50's ....
> 
> There is a ton of stuff for kids to do there ,


Plus I'm in gold accommodation. I assume I get a butler. Ideally a trained barista.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Are you an ambassador for Butlins then, Dave?


I couldn't recommend them highly enough!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I had fond memories of going to Butlins in Minehead with the school when I was 11.

These were destroyed by me revisiting there 4 years ago with my Son on a day pass. They did have good pool stuff but I've never seen such a high quota of people that were obese and had Nicolette patches over tattoos.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> I went to the Butlins in Bognor with my kids one year.....was really living the dream!


Nout wrong with Bognor, Dave!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I couldn't recommend them highly enough!


Thought so


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I had fond memories of going to Butlins in Minehead with the school when I was 11.
> 
> These were destroyed by me revisiting there 4 years ago with my Son on a day pass. They did have good pool stuff but I've never seen such a high quota of people that were obese and had Nicolette patches over tattoos.


Yeah, it's not really for my benefit, it's for the kids. Although I am looking forward to the pool, and they do have a license to sell intoxicating beverages.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

spune said:


> V60s are £5 or so, that could keep you going!


Yep this. Smokey Barn kindly sorted me out a one cup v60 and papers for far less than a tenner that kept me alive last travels!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> All your gonna need is some spray to kill bugs and such..something to kill yourself with when you see your accomodation (I suggest a small Pistol) and something to pass the time while your waiting for the holiday to end....I can only suggest intravenous propofol for the duration of your stay.
> 
> If ur taking the full meal package, a healthy supply of Immodium and a few sick bags are helpful.
> 
> I went to the Butlins in Bognor with my kids one year.....was really living the dream!


Not everyone can afford to holiday on the QE2


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

anton78 said:


> It says on the website "coffee making facilities."
> 
> I suspect that's a kettle...


More likely to be "coffee" making facilities.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can produce really good coffee anywhere if you've got access to hot water. All you need is something like an Aeropress, some fresh beans you've taken with you, scales and a travel grinder. A plastic V60 is also a great travel companion and cheap to buy. With either of these, you can enjoy great coffee anywhere - including camping. And the coffee seems to taste better too - perhaps it's the smug self satisfaction of producing the goods in a coffee desert


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

anton78 said:


> Yeah, it's not really for my benefit, it's for the kids. Although I am looking forward to the pool, and they do have a license to sell intoxicating beverages.


Thats what we thought last year when we went minehead, even though we were in a caravan, the place is just dire, we couldnt wait to leave.

Kids loved it though!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Thats what we thought last year when we went minehead, even though we were in a caravan, the place is just dire, we couldnt wait to leave.
> 
> Kids loved it though!


Mine have been pestering to go back to Bognor, but my Wife and I...we say....NO!

In fairness though, it's all for the Kids isn't it and much cheaper than Disneyworld...just not quite as good.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

We had a gold apartment in Bognor a few months back. It was fine. It was for the kids. No, there is no cafetiere.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Olliehulla said:


> We had a gold apartment in Bognor a few months back. It was fine. It was for the kids. No, there is no cafetiere.


Woohoo, a definitive answer! Thanks all. Cone and filters it is then.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Never been to butlins, but always went to pontins as a child and it was the best thing ever!!! These places are great for kids, and for parents to relax a bit too... Hope you enjoy it anton


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

According to my mum, I won a beautiful baby competition at Butlins....but I don't remember.....been downhill ever since!!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not sure how well winning a baby in a competition (beautiful or ugly) sits with me to be honest


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I went to a Club 18-30 reunion in Skegness Butlins actually (12 years ago), and a weekend long rave in Minehead. 24 hour booze shops are always a winner.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> All your gonna need is some spray to kill bugs and such..something to kill yourself with when you see your accomodation (I suggest a small Pistol) and something to pass the time while your waiting for the holiday to end....I can only suggest intravenous propofol for the duration of your stay.
> 
> If ur taking the full meal package, a healthy supply of Immodium and a few sick bags are helpful.
> 
> I went to the Butlins in Bognor with my kids one year.....was really living the dream!


Ever considered a career in the advertising industry? You're a natural!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I went to a Club 18-30 reunion in Skegness Butlins actually (12 years ago), and a weekend long rave in Minehead. 24 hour booze shops are always a winner.


Does 'rave' and 'Minehead' belong in the same sentence??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Zakalwe said:


> Ever considered a career in the advertising industry? You're a natural!


perhaps I should have pointed him to this






or better still this






I will fess up though............As a kid in the late 60s, I absolutely loved Butlins, If I had the ability to travel back and relive some of the times, those would be some of the times I would choose. Perhaps it would be my Parents both still alive, possibly the wonder of it all (for me at the time), possibly just a different time, place and culture. We were very poor indeed when I was a kid and Butlins seemed an incredible luxury (a dream holiday). I just know when I took my Kids to Bognor it wasn't the same, "progress" for sure, but it didn't make it better really.


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

We go to Butlins Skegness for a charity respite week every spring.

Almost certainly nothing more than instant in the accomodation.

There is a coffee shop in the main hub, but it isn't particularly good. I tend to survive on the costa franchise in the "front room" cafe / bar.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

uk holidays & friends this is what i take.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Butlins can be fun. Nutty Boy heaven.

http://www.madness.co.uk/2014/10/01/house-fun-weekender-2014-full-line/


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

When I saw this thread I nearly fell out of my chair. I worked a couple of summers at Butlins in Minehead almost 40 years ago, when I was a student. We had a bloody marvellous time but we saw everything behind the scenes as well, oh Mother Macree. I was a bin-man, healthy outdoor life compared to that of the poor wights condemned to the kitchens. We ate the food all the same and nobody died.

I suppose it's changed now. Good luck to you.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Vieux Clou said:


> When I saw this thread I nearly fell out of my chair. I worked a couple of summers at Butlins in Minehead almost 40 years ago, when I was a student. We had a bloody marvellous time but we saw everything behind the scenes as well, oh Mother Macree. I was a bin-man, healthy outdoor life compared to that of the poor wights condemned to the kitchens. We ate the food all the same and nobody died.
> 
> I suppose it's changed now. Good luck to you.


I was there in 1982, you were probably there then! I loved it as an 11 year old (going with the school) Fencing, abseiling, canoeing, archery, shit square sausages for breakfast everyday! Night disco was playing Bow Wow Wow, Madness and Iron Maiden Run To the Hills. Day 1 we saw a woman's boob fall out of her swimming costume. Life then could not be more complete!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Now that's a musically diverse disco


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Day 1 we saw a woman's boob fall out of her swimming costume. Life then could not be more complete!


Ahh...happy days!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Day 1 we saw a woman's boob fall out of her swimming costume. Life then could not be more complete!


Eeh, I hope I get to see a woman's boob this week. That would make it all worthwhile...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

anton78 said:


> Eeh, I hope I get to see a woman's boob this week. That would make it all worthwhile...


It was a long time before I saw another one!

I think wardrobe malfunctions are more common at Butlins these days!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Butlitz? Luxury! When I was a Kid I had parents that treated their boat as a caravan..... Middle of nowhere, small and cold as hell.

I took the kids to Haven parks until they were about 12, presumably a similar experience judging by the above comments

Maybe you can source some kind of hallucinatory to help.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I was there in 1982, you were probably there then! I loved it as an 11 year old (going with the school) Fencing, abseiling, canoeing, archery, shit square sausages for breakfast everyday! Night disco was playing Bow Wow Wow, Madness and Iron Maiden Run To the Hills. Day 1 we saw a woman's boob fall out of her swimming costume. Life then could not be more complete!


Creeping senility: I should have said 50 years ago rather than 40 - 1966 and 67 were my summers there. Fencing was my sport at the time, but the only fencing at Butlins was between the unmarried male & unmarried female staff chalets, and it was about 12 feet high. I don't remember it being a problem, though.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> Butlitz? Luxury! When I was a Kid I had parents that treated their boat as a caravan...


By 'eck you 'ad it good! When ah were a lad I had parents that treated their caravan as a boat&#8230;


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

View attachment 9865


How much does anyone dare me to drink this?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

anton78 said:


> How much does anyone dare me to drink this?


If you drink that (and post the video as evidence - including the money shot of your face as you swallow) - I will buy you a real coffee from the venue of your choice*

* I'll send you a crisp £5 note so you can buy a coffee pretty well anywhere (I am afraid I am not going to take you "anywhere" to buy you a coffee)


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Heh, so no date out of this? I'm not sure it's worth it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd drink almost anything for a fiver. I'm cheap.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'd drink almost anything for a fiver. I'm cheap.


Go on then.... What's the challenge?

I have a crisp fiver waiting ;-) to wing it's way to you (subject to previously mentioned adjudication)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'd drink almost anything for a fiver. I'm cheap.


I remember being that young , i think

The drink from an ashtray including cigarette buts , chilli powder, prawn cocktail and baileys was a personal low for me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Go on then.... What's the challenge?
> 
> I have a crisp fiver waiting ;-) to wing it's way to you (subject to previously mentioned adjudication)


One measure baileys in a shot glass

One measure lime cordial

drink but do not swallow baileys

add cordial in mouth but do not swallow

Swill or mix in mouth for 30 seconds

Swallow if you can


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> The drink from an ashtray including cigarette buts , chilli powder, prawn cocktail and baileys was a personal low for me





Mrboots2u said:


> One measure baileys in a shot glass
> 
> One measure lime cordial
> 
> ...





jeebsy said:


> I'd drink almost anything for a fiver. I'm cheap.


jeebsy? Your call!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Baileys, by a mile


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The Baileys, by a mile


Errrrrrr both options included Baileys!

I bet only one has a name though...... Mouthful of Mucus? Lumpy Belch? or something....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Errrrrrr both options included Baileys!
> 
> I bet only one has a name though...... Mouthful of Mucus? Lumpy Belch? or something....


Concrete mixer


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Baileys and lime sorry

Drinking *** douts is reserved for picking up the wrong can at a party at 7am


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Concrete mixer


That sounds a lot better than your previous description.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

> This is a cocktail that has seen increasing popularity among older college students, in an effort to prevent or discourage underage drinking, by serving or offering it to a student who may be lying about his or her age, as when not prepared the right way, the curdling of the milk in the drink can cause an *upset stomach, diarrhea, nausea, and/or vomiting.*


Ehhh.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Baileys and lime sorry
> 
> Drinking *** douts is reserved for picking up the wrong can at a party at 7am


Mate the ashtray drink was a bet that paid off

£200 quid on the table

I was under 30 at the time and skint


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Baileys and lime sorry


OK - pm me your address.

I'll post you the fiver...

Post the video within two weeks or we get Glenn to change your "EKstraordinary" to "Lumpy Belch - Welcher" and you send a tenner to... either a charity or forum funds.....

Are we on?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£200 quid, now you're talking. Would defo do the ashtray cocktail for that.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Ehhh.....


No... Too late!!! No backing out now!!!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Drewster said:


> OK - pm me your address.
> 
> I'll post you the fiver...
> 
> ...


I'll do the challenge first, give me a day or two to source some Baileys


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'll do the challenge first, give me a day or two to source some Baileys


Good man........ I just love late night forum challenges!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'll do the challenge first, give me a day or two to source some Baileys


Playing it cool, like you don't already have some.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My mum might have a bottle....reluctant to spend £12 on a bottle to win a fiver


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> ....reluctant to spend £12 on a bottle to win a fiver


Have you just spotted the "catch" in many silly pub challenges!!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.justminiatures.co.uk/baileys-original-irish-cream-liqueur-miniature-p-4472.html

To the rescue!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Having rejoined the land of the living and had a decent espresso, in defence of butlins they do a bloody good holiday for the kids.

Accommodation was fine too, apart from the filthy "coffee". Cone and filter worked a treat though, cheers.


----------

